# Certina DS-3 1000m



## Temption (Feb 8, 2006)




----------



## Temption (Feb 8, 2006)




----------



## ripper (Feb 10, 2006)

:-! Very very very beautiful pics Temption. As always!

Best regards rip ;-)


----------



## Temption (Feb 8, 2006)




----------



## swb718 (May 10, 2006)

Awesome photos, watch. Where did you/can you pick one up? I see it's limited edition, so they are all sold out, I'm sure.


----------



## Temption (Feb 8, 2006)




----------



## moby711 (Apr 11, 2006)

Nice pics Temption 

Greetings and some impressions from my #1021 with little compariosn to my Omega AC |>


----------



## LW McVay (Feb 11, 2006)

Beautiful watch Tempation!!!


----------



## georges zaslavsky (Feb 11, 2006)

one of my favorite diving watches:-!


----------

